# Golf R 2.0TFSI Camshafts Upgrade Options?



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

Have been doing some digging on this topic, it seems that CAT cams are not recommended (quality related issues?), IE cams (whether they're ready or not) are for more extreme race applications (8000rpm+), the only viable option for me (will expand on this later) is Schrick. The problem is that I've been unable to find a vendor that sells Schrick TFSI cams. Any suggestions?

I'm looking to upgrade cams for two reasons. 1- they should in theory help with top end power when I begin a GTX3067(or 71) conversion in the coming months. 2- The valves and valve springs will be upgraded in conjunction with the turbo (for reasons APR stated in another thread) so it's a good time to do the cams as well to save on labor (again, in theory anyway).

So what are your thoughts on 2.0TFSI cams upgrade in general? What cams and specs would you recommend (if you do) for a stage 3+ish build?

Appreciate any inputs.

TIA


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

Any thoughts on how Schrick 250/256 cams would work on a stock K04 stage 2+ setup? Possible gains up top? Loss of torque down low?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

For now, we use the Schricks on our engine builds. I haven't tested the smaller set, only the 268/260 and they work well. You have to be really careful not to put too much cam in these motors because the fueling setup will not allow big power to very high RPM. 

We carry them, btw. 

To be totally honest, a cam set would be very low on my list of upgrades, if sticking with a K04. Your golf R already has a healthier inlet cam then regular BPY and there is not likely to be a lot left to gain on that turbo. Once you've gotten 95% of what that turbo is capable of, the remainder is like pulling teeth. 

Do you have a water / meth setup already?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

@pete- I'm curious to know how much truth there is to the off repeated notion that cams are worthless without tuning for them. Can you put it in perspective? Such as how much you gain by tuning for them vs putting them in on an existing tune or stock map? Are we talking a 20% or 200% increase when properly tuned?

Also, would you say it's more worthwhile for someone who has the BPY K03 cams but has upgraded to a K04?


----------

